# Fish fry oakland county?



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im looking for a good all you can eat fish fry in northeast oakland county. Any suggestions?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakevilleLaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Try the North Oakland Rochester Elks club on Friday evenings. They usually do that this time of year. They are on the north side of Lakeville Lake. Google them and call ahead. VFW's in Oxford fry too. Last but not least a church in downtown Romeo...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok thank 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lake Inn on Lake Nepessing Friday nights cod 10.99


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lake Inn on Lake Nepessing in Lapeer off 69 Friday nights cod 10.99


----------

